
Ask HN: Does it bother you salary negotiation is the last step of interviewing? - kim0
I mean judging an engineer&#x27;s quality is 10X harder than discussing whether or not we can agree on a number! Exactly why do companies insist on spending all that time and effort to judge someone&#x27;s skills but delay compensation negotiations to the end, is beyond me!
======
apotatopot
You should use the same time to judge the company. It's not a one way
conversation. The interview process should give you an equal opportunity to
gather enough information to determine whether or not what they offer is
reasonable. I've gone into interviews thinking I want to work at a specific
company, then exited the process because they don't meet my standards.

------
airbreather
I have worked as a contractor all my working life (Australia, over 25 years
now) and if they won't give me a likely range of rates up front I tell them
not to waste my time and theirs.

No matter how "interesting" or "promising" their project might be I am in it
to feed my family.

------
uberman
Typically you know a ballpark right?

Without interviews and evaluations of the company and candidate, how would
either decide on the worth of the other.

Or are you saying that you typically do not even know the ballpark range?

